# SSD Leistung Intel Postville 80GB



## Schleifer (8. Januar 2010)

Moin Moin

Ich hab mir vor ner Woche endlich ne SSD (Intel Postville 80GB) gegönnt, eingebaut, den (sehr guten) Leitfaden von "Elementardrachen" hier aus dem Forum befolgt - wunderbar, läuft! (vorher noch die neue 02HD Firmware drauf - läuft auch)

Ich muss aber ehrlich sagen, dass ich mir von der SSD mehr erhofft hätte was die Geschwindigkeit angeht. Der Systemstart ist nicht wirklich schneller als sonst, nur die Programme starten deutlicher schneller.

Wie auch immer. Ich hab grad mal einen Benchmark (AS SSD Benchmark) durchlaufen lassen, da ich bei Computerbase ein paar Bilder gesehen hab von leuten, die ebenfalls ihre Postvilles durch den test gejagt haben.
Das Ergebnis erschreckt mich ein bisschen:
Die sequentielle Leserate ist mit 170mb/s recht niedrig aber noch ok. Bei dem 4k-64 Test hört der Spass aber auf. Anhand der Benchmarks der anderen zu urteilen wäre ein Wert um die 140-150mb/s normal. Ich hab nur 19mb/s

Hat irgendwer einen Plan woran das liegen kann?

mein PC:
C2D E8400 (ohne OC)
4GB DDR2-800 CL5
Gigabyte G33-DS3R
Geforce 9800GT
750GB Seagate
400W Enermax Liberty
Win 7 x64 Prof
Der rest ist denk ich latte.

TRIM ist aktiviert / die Platte wie gesagt 4 Tage in betrieb / 47/73GB sind frei / 02HD als Firmware ist drauf / Windows 7 wurde als Backup aufgespielt

Ob ich den Intel oder den Microsoft AHCI Treiber drin hab weiß ich nicht, den hab ich im Gerätemanager noch nicht gefunden (die Seagate und wahrscheinlich auch die SSD laufen noch auf IDE. Hab heute erst gesehen, dass man auf AHCI umstellen sollte)

So ich denke ich hab alles wissenswerte erzählt, was man zur Problemlösung wissen muss. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen?
Danke schonmal
Schleifer


----------



## steinschock (8. Januar 2010)

AHCI ist deutlich schneller, musste ich auch  feststellen.
Hab vor 2 Wochen ein Sys mit einer GSkill Falcon aufgebaut und war auch erst enttäuscht.


----------



## Schleifer (8. Januar 2010)

d.h. ich stell das jetzt um, hoffe dass es dabei nicht zu den oft beschriebenen Problemen kommt und installiere ich Notfall win 7 neu?


----------



## xEbo (8. Januar 2010)

Hab den Test gerade mal durchlaufen lassen: Meine liegt auch nicht viel höher.

mfg,
xEbo

edit: ahci hab ich aus.


----------



## Equilibrium (8. Januar 2010)

Also meine liegt da deutlich höher. Habe auch den AHCI-Modus laufen.


----------



## Schleifer (8. Januar 2010)

liegt dann wohl an ahci. ich und xebo habens aus und es ist langsam
ihr beide habt ahci an, und seit schneller.

Nun muss ich nur noch AHCI ans laufen bekommen. Einfach im BIOS umstellen ist nicht. Das quitiert er mir reproduzierbar mit nem Bluescreen beim Start.
Gibt's da noch einen Trick 17, oder muss win7 neu drauf?
Und wenn es neu muss, was ist dann mit meiner anderen 750GB Platte? Müssen da die daten auch runter, oder macht die HDD das ohne mucken mit?


----------



## steinschock (8. Januar 2010)

Ich hab es gleich neu Installiert dauert ja keine 20 min. , 
die anderen Daten auf der HD sind nicht betroffen.
Wenn es installierte Programme sind musst du sie auch neu installieren.


----------



## Ecle (8. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte mit IDE unter WIndows XP allerdings auch schon über 200MB\s im sequentiellen Lesen, klar bringt AHCI was, aber von 170MB\s auf 250MB\s ? glaub ich eher weniger. Controller ist ja auch der ICH9R? Den habe ich auch.


----------



## xEbo (9. Januar 2010)

beim seq lesen lieg ich ja auch höher als er bei 230-240mb/s aber bei den anderen sind die werte ähnlich


----------



## VVeisserRabe (9. Januar 2010)

Schleifer schrieb:


> liegt dann wohl an ahci. ich und xebo habens aus und es ist langsam
> ihr beide habt ahci an, und seit schneller.
> 
> Nun muss ich nur noch AHCI ans laufen bekommen. Einfach im BIOS umstellen ist nicht. Das quitiert er mir reproduzierbar mit nem Bluescreen beim Start.
> ...



hast schon probiert von der dvd starten?


----------



## underloost (9. Januar 2010)

Schleifer schrieb:


> ... Nun muss ich nur noch AHCI ans laufen bekommen. Einfach im BIOS umstellen ist nicht. Das quitiert er mir reproduzierbar mit nem Bluescreen beim Start.
> Gibt's da noch einen Trick 17, oder muss win7 neu drauf?


in ner PCGH Ausgabe (frag mich nich welche das war , ich glaub ende 2008 oder ne 2009er) gabs mal diverse Praxistipps rund um AHCI unter XP und Vista usw.
also hab ich damals unter Vista den Artikel befolgt, nen Eintrag im Reg.Editor geändert, AHCI im BIOS aktiviert und Windows fährt seitdem ohne den Bluescreen hoch


----------



## Schleifer (9. Januar 2010)

ok, AHCI läuft. Musste Windows dafür 2 mal neu installieren (das 1. mal hab ich nicht aufgepasst  ). Hab den AS SSD Test jetzt nochmal durchlaufen lassen. Das ergebnis sieht schon deutlich besser aus.

Nu muss ich nur noch was finden um die seq. Raten auf 230mb/s bzw. den 4k/64 Test auf 140mb/s hochzubekommen. Mal gucken was sich da machen lässt (wer da spontan ne Idee zu hat: immer raus damit)
Der AhCI Trick mit der Registry hat bei mir übrigends gar nicht geholfen. Trotz des Startwertes 0 ist der Windowsstart nicht über einen BSoD hinausgekommen.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Schleifer (9. Januar 2010)

sagt mal: woran erkennt man ein SATA1 und woran ein SATA2 Kabel? Ich glaub mir ist da nämlich ein selten dämlicher Fehler unterlaufen.
Es kann sein, dass ich die SSD an einem SATA1 Kabel angeschlossen hatte, was von der seq. Leserate ca. passen dürfte (ca. 150mb/s)

Hab eben nochmal meinen kompletten PC zerlegt zwecks Kabelführung und Kartenleser und dabei die SSD jetzt (unabsichtlich) an ein anderes SATA-Kabel angeschlossen. Siehe da: 230mb/s seq. Leserate
die 4k-64 Rate ist aber wieder bei 23mb/s im Keller. Mal neu starten und gucken ob AHCI noch drin ist....


----------



## steinschock (9. Januar 2010)

Schau auch mal was dein MB kann.

Die Werte wurden alle mit der IHCR 10 ermittelt, 
dein MB hat noch die 9er Version.


----------



## xEbo (9. Januar 2010)

steinschock schrieb:


> Schau auch mal was dein MB kann.
> 
> Die Werte wurden alle mit der IHCR 10 ermittelt,
> dein MB hat noch die 9er Version.



Ich hab auch den ICH9 (non raid) daher könnte das hinkommen mit den Werten.


----------



## Ecle (10. Januar 2010)

Jo ist normal. Ich hab ICH9R und x25-m 80GB.
Crystal Mark:

   Sequential Read :  259.420 MB/s
  Sequential Write :   80.474 MB/s
 Random Read 512KB :  195.279 MB/s
Random Write 512KB :   80.779 MB/s
   Random Read 4KB :   23.914 MB/s
  Random Write 4KB :   39.263 MB/s


----------



## Schleifer (10. Januar 2010)

na ja gut. Lass ich's dabei
Die Geschwindigkeit langt auch.
Danke nochmal für eure hilfe und viel Glück im so genannten Schneechaos


----------



## Dr.House (12. Januar 2010)

Meine Postville bringt erst bei IDE Mode unter Vista32 am ICH10R vom Classified ihre volle Leistung. Alle sagen ACHI ist schneller aber bei mir irgendwie nicht.

Ansonsten Top Platte und SPeed, obwohl es auch schon schnellere gibt mit dem gleichen Intel-Kontroller. PCGH Test der letzten Print lesen !


----------



## steinschock (13. Januar 2010)

Momentan tut sich einiges.

Der SandForce Controller ist in ersten Test sehr gut, der neue Marvell soll noch besser sein.

AnandTech: OCZ's Vertex 2 Pro Preview: The Fastest MLC SSD We've Ever Tested

AnandTech: CES Preview - Micron's RealSSD C300 - The First 6Gbps SATA SSD


----------



## Schleifer (15. Januar 2010)

na super, da les ich mir ein halbes Jahr lang alles möglich zu SSDs durch, vergleiche alle Modelle am markt um mir dann die Intel zu holen (die ja nicht schlecht ist), nur um 3 Tage später festellen zu müssen, dass ne neue SSD die anderen in der Versenkung verschwinden lässt vom Speed her (habt ihr die Balken des seq Write beim unteren Link gesehen  )


----------



## steinschock (15. Januar 2010)

So ist das Leben 

Ich wäre mit einer Postville schon zufrieden.

Abgesehen davon wird es noch min. 3-4Mon. dauern bis die Rauskommen.


----------



## Xion4 (15. Januar 2010)

Und bis sie bezahlbar sind nochmal mindestens 6 Monate...


----------



## xEbo (15. Januar 2010)

Mit Sata2 ist doch 250mb/s max?!


----------



## Equilibrium (15. Januar 2010)

Die Postville ist doch vollkommen ok.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xEbo (16. Januar 2010)

Wenn das keine Super Werte sind! Welchen Controller hast du drunter sitzen?


----------



## Equilibrium (16. Januar 2010)

Ich habe Platte nicht aufgemacht^^

Wird aber ein Intel sein.


----------



## xEbo (16. Januar 2010)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Ich habe Platte nicht aufgemacht^^
> 
> Wird aber ein Intel sein.



na aufm board: Ich9/10 usw.


----------



## Equilibrium (16. Januar 2010)

Ach so! *lol*

ich hab nen ICH 10


----------



## UnnerveD (19. Januar 2010)

Ich war mal so frei und habe meine SSD durch den Crystalmark geschickt - angesichts der Preis/ Leistung bin ich vollkommen zufrieden.

255€ für 128GB - G.Skill Falcon II -> von mir eine ganz klare Kaufempfehlung
(klar krankt sie ein wenig an den typischen Indilinx"krankheiten" - dennoch mag ich sie mir nicht mehr wegdenken)

mfG


----------



## potzblitz (20. Januar 2010)

Hab mir jetzt auch mal die Intel Postville bestellt. Hoffe das die noch vorm Wochenende kommt damit ich mein System neu aufsetzen kann.

Muss ich eigendlich auf was besonders beim Einbau/Installation achten ?


----------



## UnnerveD (20. Januar 2010)

An und für sich nichts - vielleicht vorher firmware testen, dann ggf. die neuste installieren; bei allen anderen Fragen hilft der SSD Leitfaden hier im Forum wunderbar.

mfG


----------



## Schleifer (21. Januar 2010)

jo genau, hab ich auch so gemacht

SSD rein, firmware überprüft http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.htmlmit dem Prog aus dem Ratgeber SSD, Fimrware geflasht (Vorsicht: Das hochgelobte Intel Update Tool ist ne einfache PDF datei zum durchlesen. Du wirst nen Brenner für ein Iso brauchen. Demon Tools funzt nicht) und ab ging das.

Denk an AHCI umstellen beim Installieren, das Problem hatte ich ja


----------



## Ecle (21. Januar 2010)

Die Firmware steht doch direkt im BIOS, warum benutzt jeder Tools?


----------



## Dr.House (21. Januar 2010)

Ich kann auch das "Intel SSD Toolbox" empfehlen.

Bereinigt die SSD in kurzester Zeit und funzt super.


----------



## Schleifer (22. Januar 2010)

Ecle schrieb:


> Die Firmware steht doch direkt im BIOS, warum benutzt jeder Tools?




...weil du der erste bist, der mich auf diese Möglichkeit hinweist


----------



## potzblitz (22. Januar 2010)

So, hier mal meine Werte der Postville  Sieht doch garnicht mal so schlecht aus  Hab gleich noch zwei Bilder der Platte mit Hochgeladen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr Bo (25. Januar 2010)

Vorher hatte ich ein Supertalent GX 64GB , die von der Performance in den Benchmarks nicht so gut abgeschnitten hat wie die Intel X25-M Postville 

Und......, ich merke keinen Unterschied im Gebrauch. 
Darum möchte ich wetten, das das auch mit den neuen SSD's so sein wird die in naher Zukunft erscheinen werden. 
Benchmark super, gefühlter Unterschied gegen 0 !

Links die Intel, Mitte die Supertalent mit Indilinx Controller,rechts Intel


----------



## UnnerveD (25. Januar 2010)

Dann schmeiß ich doch gleich mal noch Werte einer weiteren Indilinx SSD hinterher (um mal den Vergleich zur Postville und zur Supertalent zu haben):

G.Skill Falcon II 128GB

mfG


----------



## Mr Bo (25. Januar 2010)

ist aber gut dabei deine FalconII


----------



## UnnerveD (25. Januar 2010)

Mr Bo schrieb:


> ist aber gut dabei deine FalconII



Angesichts des geringen Preises ist sie das allemal ;D

mfG


----------



## xEbo (25. Januar 2010)

Wie wärs mit nem Sammelthread zu den Leistungen? Das hat ja irgendwie nicht mehr viel mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun


----------



## Mr Bo (25. Januar 2010)

wäre ne super Idee, aber bringt mir den Benchmark Progs nichts. Mann braucht für reale Werte ne Stopuhr.
Wenn man es ernst meint


----------



## Ecle (25. Januar 2010)

Reale Werte sind schwer zu messen und viel zu ungenau. Die Benchmarks geben schon ne Aussage über die Praxisgeschwindigkeit, soweit man weiß was diese bedeuten. Außerdem lassen sie sich leicht vergleichen.


----------



## Mr Bo (25. Januar 2010)

dann versuch mal einen Benchmarkvergleich einer Supertalent GX64 mit Samsungflash gegen die selbige mit Toshibaflash durchzuführen. Die Toshiba zieht im Benchmark so an der Samsung vorbei. Im Realbench sieht die Welt dann wieder ganz anders aus....

Es ist allerdings schwierig ein Medium zu finden, welches der SSD an Geschwindigkeit überlegen ist.
Darum habe ich mir ein Ramdisk mit einer 4GB Partition eingerichtet und verschieden Daten (Film, Iso und Spiel) hin und her kopiert, um die Zeiten mal fest zu halten

Leider fängt das Problem dort schon an. Welche Daten haben alle User auf dem Rechner, um einen Identischen Benchmark ausführen zu können. 
Und dann die Geschichte mit ausreichen Ram für die Ramdisk. 

Trotzdem wäre so ein Thread wirklich mal ganz nett


----------



## DRUROB (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Ich kann jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben..... speziell zum Thema SSD-Raid 0 System

Habe mir 2 Postville 80gb bestellt und sie in mein komplett neues System integriert. hatte noch ein altes x2 4800+ system am laufen. irgendwann kackte das alte system immer nach 2 minuten ab. egal was ich machte. naja, lange rede garkein sinn.

Ich baute alles neu. Und siehe da..... es läuft! Aber mit kleineren Problemen.
erst mal die werte die im Anhang zu sehen sind. Auf den ersten Blick top, aber bei der Lese und Schreibgeschwindigkeit in kleinen Blöcken läuft es nicht so wie gewünscht.
Desweiteren hat bei mir das Intel SSD Tool keine Ahnung das ich überhaupt ssd´s besitze. Die hängen bnämlich an meinem MARVELL SATA III (3) Link als Raid. Dieser gibt aber die Information so nicht weiter. Nur zu sehen als Marvell Raid V0. Somit wird es bei mir wohl auch kein Trim geben.

Falls jemand noch ne Lösung weis..... HER DAMIT!


----------



## Mr Bo (26. Januar 2010)

Bench doch mal mit AS SSD bitte. Meine gelesen zu haben, das Intel nicht so auf Raid 0 mit den Platten steht.


----------



## DRUROB (26. Januar 2010)

Würd ich ja gern machen, aber bei dem Versuch mit dem progi zu benchen gabs nur nen bluescreen. das ganze hab ich noch 2 mal versucht und dann hatte ich die faxen dicke. keine ahnung was da nicht so hinhaut. sonst funktioniert das ja ohne probleme.
Woher hast du das mit intel und raid 0? konte bisher nicht viel finden.....


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Januar 2010)

ich werf mal ne frage ein damit ich keinen extra thread dafür eröffnen muss xD

Was ist der unterschied zwischen den beiden:
Intel X25-M G2 Postville 80GB, 2.5", SATA II (SSDSA2MH080G2C1/SSDSA2MH080G201) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online
Intel X25-M G2 Postville 80GB, 2.5", SATA II, retail (SSDSA2MH080G2R5) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online

Sind das lediglich Bulk und retail !?
Wenn ja, wo ist der unterschied  ? Ein SATA kabel mehr oder weniger?


----------



## underloost (26. Januar 2010)

nein, die Retail Variante hat (u.a.) zusätzlich mitgelieferte Einbauschienen von 2,5" auf 3,5"


----------



## Mr Bo (26. Januar 2010)

DRUROB schrieb:


> Würd ich ja gern machen, aber bei dem Versuch mit dem progi zu benchen gabs nur nen bluescreen. das ganze hab ich noch 2 mal versucht und dann hatte ich die faxen dicke. keine ahnung was da nicht so hinhaut. sonst funktioniert das ja ohne probleme.
> Woher hast du das mit intel und raid 0? konte bisher nicht viel finden.....



irgendwo da drinn

Edit

sorry, hatte den Link vergessen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Januar 2010)

die 2 sind identisch, lediglich bulk bzw retail ,ja?
Weil auf schrauben kann ich verzichten^^


----------



## Xion4 (26. Januar 2010)

Ja, sind identisch, nur halt die Adapterschienen von 2,5" auf 3,5". Aber im Preisvergleich machts auch kaum ein Unterschied. PS: habe gestern 2 160er für je 299€ geschossen


----------



## Schleifer (27. Januar 2010)

wo das?

EDIT: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a453130.html 

sind wieder 365€


----------

